# Wellbutrin skeptics, give Wellbutrin a try



## lboy68001

I've been on 10mg of lexapro for many years now and been taking wellbutrin XL 150mg for about a week now. There was a big difference from the very first day of taking wellbutrin. I am very happy with the results wellbutrin has given me. I was hesitant to take it at first because i suffer from moderate SA and wellbutrin has known to increase anxiety in anxious people but i gave it a try and it surprisingly improved my SA. To all SAers out there, it doesn't hurt to try it out, everyone is wired differently and you'll never know what a medication will do for you until you try it. You can always stop taking it if it causes negative effects. I'll break down my wellbutrin results with a pros and cons list. 

Pros: :yes 
Feel much more motivated 
My mind feels sharper due to the stimulating effects 
More overall energy 
Increase in sex drive (just a little) 
More social confidence 
Less afraid to make eye contact during conversation 
Less afraid to speak my mind 
Less analytical 
Less negative thoughts 
Laugh a lot more 
Overall attitude towards life is much more positive 

Cons: :mum 
Major loss of appetite 
Insomnia (until i pop a lexapro before bed) 
Decrease in alcohol tolerance (btw alcohol increases the risk of seizures while on wellbutrin so i shouldn't be drinking at all but i do anyway) 
Occasional restlessness 
Tendency to be blunt (i guess this could be a good thing to some people because its associated with increase in confidence)


----------



## SilentProphet

I had a friend who took welbutrin for depression. IT "killed" him as my friend and i started hanging out with the welbutrin version of the guy, which i hated and was boring and in a 24/7 zombie state.


----------



## mserychic

Made me so agitated and aggressive I actually yelled at people and punched a wall. I didn't stay on it for more than a few weeks. Did make me start smoking less so I'll give it credit for that aspect.


----------



## Noca

Wellbutrin helps with the depression and energy but it lowers my appetite.


----------



## Caedmon

Cool, thanks for sharing lboy! I get those same effects from Wellbutrin.


----------



## angelgail

I liked Wellbutrin until it made me snap at everything. I get so angry at everything. I am going off of it soon. I liked how it made me loss my appetite and raised my sex drive but I can't handle the madness it makes me feel.

Angel


----------



## americandancer

It's reading success stories like some of these that makes me want to keep trying it. It made me angry also, but I just wonder if that would go away with time or get worse.... :stu I guess I could make myself try it for a couple of weeks straight and see what happens. I have a friend who takes it and she says it actually makes her calm. Wish it would do that for me. I need the energy, just not the agitation.


----------



## angelgail

Give it a try.......I have heard a lot of people who have had great results with Wellbutrin and it really has helped me all except the anger part. I wanted to stay on it but I get so mad at my family for stupid things so I do need to get off of it. I am not an angry person. You may have success with it. Don't let anyone change your mind. It won't hurt to try it. Take care.......

Angel


----------



## Gabriellabos

I've taken Wellbutrim XL 300 mg and it actually helped me. I had more energy and I was actually happier while on it and was slowly helping me come out of my SA shell. I wish I had better insurance to be able to afford it again.


----------



## americandancer

I took one this morning and almost had a panic attack while getting my haircut. Could it get in my system and affect me that fast?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

I'm quitting Wellbutrin, it just doesn't do anything for me anymore. At first it really woke me up and I felt in a overall better mood. Now it doesn't do any of that. I even took 450 mg today and felt tired the whole day. It might of been 550 mg. Not a good idea.


----------



## Noca

*Re: re: Wellbutrin skeptics, give Wellbutrin a try*



AprilEthereal said:


> I'm quitting Wellbutrin, it just doesn't do anything for me anymore. At first it really woke me up and I felt in a overall better mood. Now it doesn't do any of that. I even took 450 mg today and felt tired the whole day. It might of been 550 mg. Not a good idea.


taking any dose of wellbutrin over 450mgs isnt good for you. It really increases the chance of seizures.


----------



## lboy68001

okay, so it's been two weeks since i started taking wellbutrin and there are some things that have changed. The simulation effect is slowly going away and so is the loss of appetite. Everything else seems to be the same. I'm disappointed by the loss of stimulation. Taking wellbutrin in the morning was like taking a caffeine pill. No matter how tired i was i'd take my morning pill and i'd be energized to take on the day no matter how little sleep i got the night before. Although the simulation effect is what causes an increase in anxiety in people with SA, so it's good in some ways and bad in other ways.

God, i wish there was a pill that would fix everything...


----------



## angelgail

That happened to me also. I started feeling tired again. Also starting eating all day long. So now the weight it help me lose along with exersing is back plus some. Today is my last day on it. Tomorrow I start my prozac. I hope you have better luck with it.

Angel


----------



## lboy68001

I'm replying in regards to my original post. It's been 2 months since i upped my Wellubutrin XL dosage from 150MG to 300MG. At first it felt like i was benefiting from the dosage increase because i felt much more motivative and active. Right around the ending of the first month while taking 300mg, i noticed that I had a difficult time speaking. I'd stumble on words when i spoke or was unable to speak in complete sentences. It's hard to explain, there's was some sort of mental blockage. I think it's because of the simulating effects of the medication. I was also experiencing unpleasant shakiness. I just dropped back down to 150 mg. Hopefully it'll take away the shakiness but keep the motivational attitude.

I also wanted to mention that wellbutrin 300 mg is great with alcohol. Man, I would talk for hours. I'm like a completely different person. The mixture of the alcohol and dopamine receptors turn me to the life of the party. Just wanted to share that. 

Important fact: comsuming alcohol while on Wellbutrin increases the risk of seizures.


----------



## terra

I've been taking 200mg of Wellbutrin SR for almost the past year and a half. It did nothing for the social anxiety; I take it for depression. It works pretty good; I'll probably stay on that for life. I also take Prozac for the social anxiety.


----------



## Foh_Teej

Id seriously give it another try in conjunction with maybe an SSRI but it failed as a mono therapy for me. I tried it a few years back and although its probably hell of a depression med, it did little for my SA. It was by far the most positively received drugs ive tried (aside from benzos) but since I dont have depression, it was just a very expensive cup of coffee that didnt directly treat the problem.


----------



## Noca

my doctor suggested that i go to 450mgs of the SR but i was sick of swallowing so many damn pills and just dropped the drug.


----------



## kintrovert

From what I've read, dopamine (the neurotransmitter that Wellbutrin works on) increases extroversion - which can benefit us s.a. sufferers. It can give us the "energy" to be more social. 

Everyone is different, but it may be helpful for many shy people - directly or indirectly.

My psych., who was alarmed by my dismal condition and basically told me that I needed to be on some med STAT - prescribed this for me just last week. I'm now on a starter dose and am gradually working my way up. I'm on the generic version (it's not SR or XR, either - it's the "basic" version). I'm hoping that it increases extroversion (I'm much too introverted for my own good), increases my dismal "mental energy", improves my cognitive difficulites, improves my "spaciness", and increases my horrible concentration. Supposedly, it has the potential to do all of these things.


----------



## Mamaragan

I've been on wellbutrin for a while, it's helped a lot with concentration, and a lot with depression..but not enough. I take 300mg in the morning and 150mg at night, I don't really wanna stop this medication because the other things it treats are awesome.

Pros
Way more motivated
Helped depression
Does something to nicotine receptors and I have no desire to smoke but do it to relax.. it just makes me more relieved it will be easier to quit when I want to
Way more focused, it's similar to Ritalin but not meth.. which makes me happy

Pro & Con
REDUCES APPETITE BY 9000, I used to work out so I know basic nutritional needs, so I force myself to eat. It's really not a BAD thing since I overeat and now I eat normally. But it's very annoying to make myself eat.. I could go all day without eating if I didn't pay attention.

Con
Doesn't help depression as much as I'd like it to
I get real sick sometimes when I take it


I have not noticed any anger problems, I'm a really mellow person and have never yelled or anything in a very long time. I guess if you had underlying tendencies it may boost them, but I feel fine. And no one else has mentioned anything.


----------



## Kitten

I've been on a generic form of Wellbutrin (Bupropion) for about 8 months now and it's done wonders for my depression. It's also helped my anxiety but to a much lesser degree. When I first started on it--150 mg at the time--it made my anxiety so much worse. I felt really wound-up and angry and had trouble thinking and speaking clearly--I experienced that "mental blockage" Iboy mentioned. The energy it gave me was wasted because I felt so crappy all the t ime. I was so ready to give it up but it eventually got much better. Your body has to build up a tolerance for it. I'm up to 300 mg daily now. It's a real mood lifter, I don't suffer from bouts of depression anymore (I used to cry a lot for no reason, almost never cry anymore!) and it also helped me to quit smoking which was so hard for me.

It does give me energy but it's kind of a nervous energy. However since I'm in a better mood in general I don't tend to worry about the things I used to. I have more confidence now. Best side effect? I lost 10 pounds without even trying! It has lessened my appetite a lot but not to the point where I don't feel like eating anymore. I just eat a lot less. It's neither lessened nor improved my concentration. When I forget to take the Bupropion I don't go into withdrawal like I tended to do with Paxil so that's another good thing. i also take 150 mg of Trazodone every night, which is also a moood lifter and helps me sleep.

I'd definitely recommend it especially if you're depressed. For my anxiety I take Xanax--but even that I take occasionally, maybe once or twice a week if that. I've suffered from panic attacks and have a bad problem with road rage. Wellbutin hasn't helped that unfortunately. It's not a magic pill or anything but the benefits definitely outweigh the drawbacks.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

I just upped from 200mg SR to 300mg XL generic of course which still cost me 30 bucks! and I don't feel a damn thing. I took it this morning and 2 hours later im still tired and depressed. This stuffs supposed to kick in within about an hour, not build up like SSRI's and what not. I'm pretty pissed. Could it be that I drink on the weekends that the drug isn't working? Not to mention that I also got 10mg generic Ambien (only 15 pills) and it cost 50 bucks! WTF???


----------



## yeahyeahyeah

No, it takes 3 weeks for wellbutrin to fully kick in as well.


----------



## Noca

yeahyeahyeah said:


> No, it takes 3 weeks for wellbutrin to fully kick in as well.


true. there is no anti-depressant other than stuff like ritalin that works right away.


----------



## Bhow

*Wellbutrin and concentration*

Hey Guys,

I have spent years researching meds. I absolutely agree that after sometime wellbutrin can cause foggy headiness and concentration difficulties although at first it seems it improves these things. The reason for this is because it blocks cholinergic nicotine receptors in the brain responsible for memory and concentration. It takes time to build this effect which is why so many of you report these problems after a duration of use. This is also why it is prescribed to help people quit smoking, which in that aspect it was a godsend for me. If the medication is helping for what it was prescribed to you for, but your are experiencing cognitive difficulties, I would suggest buying some piracetam or aniracetam to cancel out these effects. I know my meds, herbs, chemicals, and nootropics, so believe me it works. You can find compounds like aniracetam(best I think), piracetam, oxiracetam, etc. on online supplement stores at very good prices. Hopes this helps those of you who may be having difficulties.

P.S.... Stay away from the generic budeprion as it is undergoing many lawsuits. Go with bupropion(the actual generic) or simply wellbutrin.


----------



## VanDamMan

Drinking and drugs aren't as fun while on Wellbutrin.


----------



## peaceandlove09

VanDamMan said:


> Drinking and drugs aren't as fun while on Wellbutrin.


:b This is a benefit of the med. I don't drink anymore and i love that.


----------



## peaceandlove09

I'm on 150mg XL and the past week it doesnt seem to be "working" as well anymore. I have become sorta irritable and noticed some negativity coming back. Kinda bummed about this because i really dont want to increase the dose to 300mg. 

Not sure what to do really. I could just stick with 150mg because the med does curb my desire to drink and gamble and do dumb things. But depression wise, it's not working as effective anymore.

I've been on it... 5 months. 

I dont want to go up to 300mg because at 150mg i do have some slight anxiety but at 300mg i am like a nervous wreck. 

I may have to switch meds which i'm not too enthusiastic about either.


----------



## ron9916

Tried it twice, felt like a neverending energy drink rush. Not sure how this could be effective for acute anxiety disorders... maybe more for depression + minor anxiety.


----------



## jimmythekid

I think it made me hypomanic. I got my life sorted and Had energy but just couldn't relax on it. Or sleep more than three or 4 hours.


----------



## Canadian4Life

Gave wellbutrin 3 attempts. First time it made me very nervous so I lowered it to 50mg a day and still it put me on edge. I was a nervous zombie (very ironic). Didn't help me much at all..but It did have an effect which I do believe some types of depression will respond to well. Tried it again 2 years ago with clonazepam (to counteract anxiety) still didn't work..I wasn't getting anxiety but it made me a zombie so after 5 months I had enough and off I went..hopelessness was a major problem with wellbutrin because that's how it made me feel. I tried it again 2 months ago with zoloft and it made my adhd alot worse and I was very antisocial...and still a zombie. So I am done with it..it's definetly a powerful med and if you respond well to it I think it can be a major help for you but it didn't work for me. So it's zoloft with ritalin now and doing awesome..best I've been anxiety, depression and socially in well ...my entire life.


----------



## peaceandlove09

Kitten said:


> It does give me energy but it's kind of a nervous energy.


That's the main reason i don't want to bump up to 300mg.


----------



## UltraShy

lboy68001 said:


> Cons: :mum
> Major loss of appetite


That's a negative? Not for most of America that suffers from FAS (Fat A** Syndrome). The company that created it tried to get FDA approval to market it as a diet aid, to create a bigger market for it and thus more profits for them. Their application was denied as the FDA said it failed to produce enough impact on weight to qualify as a diet drug. Most of you will know that same drug was also marketed as Zyban, the stop smoking aid.

Wellbutrin at up to 450 mg did nothing for me than act as a mild appetite suppressant. I didn't really notice this effect until after I stopped my trial of it and found that I started to gain weight. While taking it I could eat everything I wanted and still stay the same weight. It reduced my appetite such that all I wanted wasn't enough to cause weight gain.

This effect is relatively subtle. It's not like amphetamines where you'd be hard pressed to miss the fact that your appetite is dead, rather than slightly reduced.


----------



## crayzyMed

VanDamMan said:


> Drinking and drugs aren't as fun while on Wellbutrin.


Does it take away the rewarding effects? It acts on the same receptor as ibogaine, tough id only expect it to have an effect on craving, tolerance and withdrawals rather then reduce the actual effects.


----------



## TheoBobTing

I'm thinking of trying this one. If a med gives me a bit more 'oomph' then hopefully I'll be more inclined to do exposure work. However, if it does sod all for my mood, or increases my anxiety levels then it'll be about as helpful as a ventilated condom.


----------



## Destined2B

Best thing about Wellbutrin for me was that I could check off the "Tried Meds for SAD". Read my full review in Treatment Reviews section.


----------



## metamorphosis

Wellbutrin works brilliantly with some sort of benzo or lyrica .No it doesn't destroy the "pleasure center" and can actually accentuate and offset a low dose SSRI. It is a wonderful drug for SAD-if used sarcastically!!!


----------



## bmwfan07

I've been on Wellbutrin for three weeks, and have not noticed much of a change in mood, but have definitely noticed a boost in energy. Motivation is still crap, and apathy/anhedonia are still often there. My mood might be a little better during the day, but at around 4:30-6pm it gradually takes a complete dive. I wish I knew why. Obviously, it's related in some way to circadian rhythm or something, but I wonder if it's manipulable. It's common in atypical depression, so there's gotta be, at least in part, a common phenomenology here.



metamorphosis said:


> Wellbutrin works brilliantly with some sort of benzo or lyrica .No it doesn't destroy the "pleasure center" and can actually accentuate and offset a low dose SSRI. It is a wonderful drug for SAD-if used sarcastically!!!


How does one use a drug sarcastically?


----------



## metamorphosis

Synergistically, bro. Thanks for setting the wording correct. By the way, what does bmwfan07 mean? You couldn't be the first!!


----------



## bmwfan07

metamorphosis said:


> Synergistically, bro. Thanks for setting the wording correct. By the way, what does bmwfan07 mean? You couldn't be the first!!


How did you deduce that I'm the first of anything? I must admit, I'm often confused by your posts. That's not necessarily a bad thing, though, and may be more indicative of my opacity than yours.  bmwfan07 means that I'm a fan of BMWs, and I created the username in '07. Pretty original, huh?


----------



## metamorphosis

Sure,did you notice my mention of bmwfan07 was followed by a questionmark? You brilliant lad!!


----------



## Arisa1536

lboy68001 said:


> I've been on 10mg of lexapro for many years now and been taking wellbutrin XL 150mg for about a week now. There was a big difference from the very first day of taking wellbutrin. I am very happy with the results wellbutrin has given me. I was hesitant to take it at first because i suffer from moderate SA and wellbutrin has known to increase anxiety in anxious people but i gave it a try and it surprisingly improved my SA. To all SAers out there, it doesn't hurt to try it out, everyone is wired differently and you'll never know what a medication will do for you until you try it. You can always stop taking it if it causes negative effects. I'll break down my wellbutrin results with a pros and cons list.
> 
> Pros: :yes
> Feel much more motivated
> My mind feels sharper due to the stimulating effects
> More overall energy
> Increase in sex drive (just a little)
> More social confidence
> Less afraid to make eye contact during conversation
> Less afraid to speak my mind
> Less analytical
> Less negative thoughts
> Laugh a lot more
> Overall attitude towards life is much more positive
> 
> Cons: :mum
> Major loss of appetite
> Insomnia (until i pop a lexapro before bed)
> Decrease in alcohol tolerance (btw alcohol increases the risk of seizures while on wellbutrin so i shouldn't be drinking at all but i do anyway)
> Occasional restlessness
> Tendency to be blunt (i guess this could be a good thing to some people because its associated with increase in confidence)


Well to me those side effects sound good and the bad ones are not half as bad as some of the crap i have been on/
the psychiatrist mentioned i try it but he called it Bupropion as its not known as wellbutrin here and i did not know what he was talking about until i came on this site and saw it  he said it may work well in conjunction with effexor


----------



## robtyl

Yeh, those sound effects soud pretty alright! :b

I'm so jealous, Arisa! Let us know how you get on with the bupropion!

x


----------



## Arisa1536

robtyl said:


> Yeh, those sound effects soud pretty alright! :b
> 
> I'm so jealous, Arisa! Let us know how you get on with the bupropion!
> 
> x


:lol well i will have to get them first 
I am unsure as to what he will say but the pdoc was keen so i will let u know
although i forgot to add before that now i am on Concerta he may not be so willing


----------



## peaceandlove09

bmwfan07 said:


> How does one use a drug sarcastically?


This made me LOL


----------



## thundercats

I just started with wellbutrin but I have none of the effects which are mentioned here, like loss of appetite.

Is it possible that certain foods like yoghurt or curd cheese deactivate wellbutrin? Cause I usually eat a lot of curd cheese in the mornind mixed with protein powder and oats and then 30 minutes after that I take the wellbutrin. 
Would taking it on an empty stomach be better?
I know that certain antibiotics must not be taken with dairy products cause they will be deactivated but if this was the case with wellbutrin then it should be mentioned in the leaflet.


----------



## basuraeuropea

why did you revive a dead thread when you could have asked these questions within your own little wellbutrin thread or added on to kehcorpz's thread?


----------



## thundercats

I don't know. You angry now?


----------



## basuraeuropea

yeah. are you scared?


----------



## thundercats

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah. are you scared?


Yea. :afr


----------



## basuraeuropea

you know, being fearful greatly increases the likelihood that you'll suffer life-threatening side effects from wellbutrin. you might have a tonic-clonic seizure tonight. you may also start bleeding profusely from your ears. or maybe your face will fall off. the grave possibilities are limitless.


----------



## UltraShy

thundercats said:


> I just started with wellbutrin but I have none of the effects which are mentioned here, like loss of appetite.


The effect on appetite is quite minor in my experience. GlaxoSmithKline failed to get Wellbutrin approved as a weight loss treatment as the FDA found the weight loss effect to be too small to call it a weight loss drug.

This isn't like amphetamine that will kill an appetite dead (which to me just means I'd eat like a pig after that effect wears off late in the day).


----------



## Ben12

Wellbutrin worked great for me. Gave me energy and even helped motivate me throughout the day. But it gave me a seizure so I had to go off it.


----------



## thundercats

That sucks cause I could lose some weight. I gained fat while being on Remeron.

@ Ben

How much did you take and did you get seizures right away? And how bad were they? Did you roll around on the floor?


----------



## Inshallah

basuraeuropea said:


> you know, being fearful greatly increases the likelihood that you'll suffer life-threatening side effects from wellbutrin. you might have a tonic-clonic seizure tonight. you may also start bleeding profusely from your ears. or maybe your face will fall off. the grave possibilities are limitless.


:teeth


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> That sucks cause I could lose some weight. I gained fat while being on Remeron.
> 
> @ Ben
> 
> How much did you take and did you get seizures right away? And how bad were they? Did you roll around on the floor?


I just got the 1 seizure from what I was told. I was at 300mg of wellbutrin XL for about a year and then I got the seizure. Sucks because it was awesome. I remember my doctor telling me though, ... "well we could lower the dose and put you on tegretol". I just said "no" but what I really wanted to say was "hahaha switch it to adderall and we have ourselves a deal" lol Wellbutrin and tegretol cancel each other out. When they put me on the tegretol after the seizure and some lorazepam (forget what dosage) my energy was zapped and the effects of the wellbutrin were gone. So I decided to **** the whole combo and just stay on the clonazepam and seroquel. Wish I could get something to boost my energy levels throughout the day but oh well.


----------



## thundercats

You got a seizure right out of the blue without any obvious reason?
That's scary. 
How bad was it? Did you foam and roll around or did you lose control? 
Did you doc give you an explanation for the seizure? If you can get a seizure even after being on it for a long time and having no problems then this is a problem cause then you can never feel safe and always have to worry.


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> You got a seizure right out of the blue without any obvious reason?
> That's scary.
> How bad was it? Did you foam and roll around or did you lose control?
> Did you doc give you an explanation for the seizure? If you can get a seizure even after being on it for a long time and having no problems then this is a problem cause then you can never feel safe and always have to worry.


Yeah the explanation was the Wellbutrin. I don't know what the seizure was like. I'd have to ask my family who saw it happen but I just Avnet cared to ever ask.


----------



## deadphish

My pdoc gave me 75mg of generic wellbutrin. When I went to the pharmacist to have it filled he mentioned that this a very small dose and suggested I ask my pdoc if he had meant 2x per day instead of 1x. Havne't been able to get in touch with him to find out, but can't help but wonder if this was intended to be somewhat of a placebo for my depression?

I deal with anxiety just fine with xanax, but my mood and motivation are horrible. Any other suggestions for motivational assistance?


----------



## Inshallah

Which version is it? I have never heard of Wellbutrin being used at only 75 mg per day so it's probably meant to be taken twice a day. For your symptoms, Wellbutrin is worth trying.

But why don't you just call your doctor to ask about this?


----------



## deadphish

I tried calling. He's super hard to get a hold of. Will keep trying though. In the past, he's let me experiment with dosage of benzos. Maybe I'll take it 2x and see what happens. I've only been on it for 12 days so far.


----------



## thundercats

@ Ben

What do you mean? You mean you were unconscious and didn't even know what happened?


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> @ Ben
> 
> What do you mean? You mean you were unconscious and didn't even know what happened?


All I can remember was lying on the floor with paramedics around me. Seizures aren't something that you can remember. I don't even remember what happened during the day it happened. But I did at the time remember what had happened a bit before than.


----------



## thundercats

Ben12 said:


> All I can remember was lying on the floor with paramedics around me. Seizures aren't something that you can remember. I don't even remember what happened during the day it happened. But I did at the time remember what had happened a bit before than.


But I read somewhere here that seizures arent that bad. Great, now I'm scared again! :afr


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> But I read somewhere here that seizures arent that bad. Great, now I'm scared again! :afr


Seizures are a medical emergency. Wellbutrin is known to cause seizures. Why this drug in particular I don't know. But it is effective in boosting energy levels. A lot of drugs including the medications psychiatrists prescribe have a chance to cause a seizure. Not trying to scare you though. But if you are concerned about it then I would talk to your doctor.


----------



## thundercats

You're really scaring me. What if you get a seizure while driving a car?! :afr


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> You're really scaring me. What if you get a seizure while driving a car?! :afr


Just out of curiosity what was the Wellbutrin prescribed for and are you on any other medications?


----------



## WineKitty

I can't take Wellbutrin...it caused undue rage and anger in me and turned me into a raving *****.


----------



## WineKitty

Ooops sorry been off this board too long....forgot you can't say the "B" word, LOL.


----------



## ricca91

Wellbutrin can cause seizures, but it is very uncommon. This seizure scare came because wellbutrin was given to bulimic patients which are prone to seizures.

Every med can have side effects. If you are allergic.to aspirin you can die. If you give it to a child who has a viral infection it can cause Reye's syndrome. Even food can have side effects if you are intolerant to something.

The leaflets of medication are made by lawyers, and they list even the most uncommon side effects so that people can't sue the pharms company.

Don't worry about side effects and take the pill. If and only if you have sides they probably will be minor and in case the are bothering you discontinue the bupropion. It's simple. Take the pill and don't worry!


----------



## Ben12

@ricca: Could I have a reference on the idea that bulimics are prone to seizures being on Wellbutrin? More so than others?


----------



## thundercats

But what happens if one should get a seizure? This also plays a huge role cause if it's really an emergency situation then I wonder what happens if you get a seizure when you're alone or when you're behind a wheel? 

@ben

I don't take any other mediction except testosterone gel but I don't know if there are interactions. But what's weird is that the leaflet of the gel has a warning that people who have epilepsy shouldn't use it. I don't know where exactly the connection is between testosterone and epilepsy.


----------



## Ben12

thundercats said:


> But what happens if one should get a seizure? This also plays a huge role cause if it's really an emergency situation then I wonder what happens if you get a seizure when you're alone or when you're behind a wheel?
> 
> @ben
> 
> I don't take any other mediction except testosterone gel but I don't know if there are interactions. But what's weird is that the leaflet of the gel has a warning that people who have epilepsy shouldn't use it. I don't know where exactly the connection is between testosterone and epilepsy.


Just out of curiosity. Why were you prescribed the Wellbutrin? It's an antidepressant but usually not a first line.


----------



## Inshallah

thundercats said:


> But what happens if one should get a seizure? This also plays a huge role cause if it's really an emergency situation then I wonder what happens if you get a seizure when you're alone or when you're behind a wheel?
> 
> @ben
> 
> I don't take any other mediction except testosterone gel but I don't know if there are interactions. But what's weird is that the leaflet of the gel has a warning that people who have epilepsy shouldn't use it. I don't know where exactly the connection is between testosterone and epilepsy.


If you have a seizure while driving, it's time to start praying 

I think epileptics aren't allowed to drive actually.


----------



## thundercats

@ ben

Cause I have already unsuccessfully taken celexa and remeron and I also mentioned that I think I might have add. I'm really disappointed that so far nothing worked for me. 

@ Inshallah

I'm no epileptic. I only worry about wellbutrin.


----------



## ricca91

Ben12 said:


> @ricca: Could I have a reference on the idea that bulimics are prone to seizures being on Wellbutrin? More so than others?


Yes of course! 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/3134343/?i=1&from=bupropion seizure bulimic

In a placebo-controlled, double-blind study of the unique antidepressant agent bupropion in the treatment of nondepressed subjects with bulimia (bupropion group, N = 55; placebo group, N = 26), we found the drug significantly superior to placebo in reducing episodes of binge eating and purging. In general, side effects with bupropion were minimal. However, four subjects experienced grand mal seizures during treatment with bupropion, a frequency of seizures far higher than observed in previous studies with this drug. Pending a satisfactory explanation for the occurrence of these seizures, we recommend that bupropion not be administered alone to bulimic patients.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/3087684/?i=2&from=bupropion seizure bulimic

" marketing of bupropion in the United States was delayed after seizures occurred in bulimic patients in clinical trials"

Thing is, I studied this in med school and that's why I wrote this! Of course, it is good to confirm it with papers!

Cheers!


----------



## Inshallah

thundercats said:


> @ ben
> 
> Cause I have already unsuccessfully taken celexa and remeron and I also mentioned that I think I might have add. I'm really disappointed that so far nothing worked for me.
> 
> @ Inshallah
> 
> I'm no epileptic. I only worry about wellbutrin.


I didn't say you were, I only mentioned them not being allowed to drive because you'd basically crash if that happened out of the blue


----------



## Ben12

@Ricca: Cool thanks.


----------



## thundercats

Inshallah said:


> I didn't say you were, I only mentioned them not being allowed to drive because you'd basically crash if that happened out of the blue


I wonder would the insurance pay if someone takes wellbutrin and then causes an accident due to a seizure? :blank


----------

